# I.. b.. e.. H...



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (16 Januar 2013)

Unser Franky hat heute Geburtstag. Habe es mir nicht nehmen lassen, auf seinem Facebook entsprechend zu reagieren:

Musste soeben dem Abzocker meines Herzens (http://www.facebook.com/fr....dr.......988?ref=ts&fref=ts) Glückwünsche zu seinem 41. Geburtstag entbieten:

Na Franky, 

herzlichen Glückwunsch zum 41sten Geburtstag. Wie geht es denn so? Die Aktion mit dem K..-onlineshop ist wohl nicht sonderlich erfolgreich verlaufen, nach dem, was man so über die gewerblichen Abmahnungen und deren zivil- aber auch strafrechlichen Folgen zu lesen bekommt?

Gibt es die O.. Media GmbH bzw. jetzt K.. GmbH noch? Lach!

Du hattest Dich ja damals Knall auf Fall von den Abofallen verabschiedet und viele rätseln, was da geschehen sein mag und warum Du nach dem K..-Fiasko die Abofallen-Abzocke nicht wieder aufgenommen hast.

Ich denke, ich habe da vielleicht den Schlüssel gefunden, wenn ich an den von RA Sy...... geprägten Satz denke: "man f.... seine Rechtsanwältin nicht". 
Schau mal, ich finde, dass auch der Namenswechsel von der D....... Z...... I..... GmbH in P..... GmbH (= lat. für "Beute") ein zusätzlicher Fingerzeig in diese Richtung sein könnte. 

Aber lass doch mal hören, wie es wirklich war und vor allem wie es weitergeht, mit welch neuem Geschäftsmodell Du und U + C uns in nächster Zukunft erfreuen wollt. Ach, mit U + C hast Du Dich überworfen, wie mir aus anderer Ecke zugezwitschert wurde? Geht doch gar nicht, wie heißt es so schön: "Mitgegangen, mitgefangen, mitgehangen".

Franky, ich würde mich freuen, wieder von Dir direkt und nicht nur über Umwege zu hören, lach.

Ergebenst Dein
Dirk Katzenschwanz


----------



## Reducal (17 Januar 2013)

Dirk Katzenschwanz schrieb:


> Gibt es die O.. Media GmbH bzw. jetzt K.. GmbH noch?


Kurz vor Weihnachten prangte zumindest noch das Firmenschild mit dem großen O an der "Betriebststätte" in München.


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (17 Januar 2013)

Ich weiß nicht, was das Verschieben dieses Beitrags sollte, bzw. was der Moderator damit bezwecken wollte. Schließlich handete es sich bei dem ursprüngichen Thread eindeutig um den hier beschriebenen Abzocker. Die O-Gesellschaft wurde in die jetzt in insolvente K-Gesellschaft umbenannt. Vielleicht sollten sich die Moderatoren auf das Moderieren beschränken und weniger zensieren.


----------



## BenTigger (17 Januar 2013)

Lieber Dirk Katzenschwanz, das wie und warum wir hier moderieren, kannst du getrost uns überlassen. Wir benötigen von dir KEINERLEI Anweisungen über unsere Moderationstätigkeiten.
Wenn wir der Meinung sind, dein Beitrag passt nicht in den von dir gewählten Thread und oder Inhalte widersprechen unseren NUB dann hast du das hinzunehmen oder keine Postings mehr zu verfassen.
Letztendlich müssen sich die Admins dann mit den Anwälten auseinandersetzen und nicht du, wenn dein Beitrag total daneben ist.
Es steht dir aber frei, eine Ladungsfähige Adresse und eine Bürgschaft für Abmahnungen an die Admins zu hinterlegen, damit wir abgesichert sind, wenn durch einen deiner Beiträge ein Anwalt mit Schadenersatz bei uns vorställig wird.


----------



## bernhard (18 Januar 2013)

Das Forum verfolgt eine klare Zielsetzung: Für Betroffene von Tricks im Internet praktisch nützlich zu sein.

Das geht nur mit klaren Sachinformationen, hilfreichen Ratschlägen und einem effektiven Informationsaustausch.

Diese wichtigen Informationen müssen direkt findbar sein und dürfen nicht in einer Flut von inhaltslosem Gelaber, eitelen Selbstdarstellungen, juristisch angreifbaren Schmähungen und anderen Ausschweifungen überdeckt werden.

OffTopic passt höchstens in der Plauderecke.


----------

